# anyone know who this is?



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

a song my mate recorded from the radio in around 1981-2, 
got no idea who it's by and it's driving me crackers, :wall:
as is my mate who posted it on youtube...

any ideas?


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Northern soul forum ??


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Shazam my friend


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

sjk said:


> Shazam my friend


tried it, not recognized


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

PaulaJayne said:


> Northern soul forum ??


gotta friend into northern soul, will try him...:thumb:

i thought it may be the ruts but after spending 2 hours on wikipedia and youttube checking out every song they did, couldn't find it...

sounds dub to me...:speechles


----------

